# Router and Mac OSX



## Chris286 (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is someway to access the router IP Info through OSX? I have everything running to a hub and the hub connected to the router, but for some reason the router is now showing up on the network. Can't ping the IP either.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

If I understand your query correctly, go to your Network Utility, type either:
traceroute + IP address => shows the path that the network packets take to get to a specified host.
or
dig (or "host") + IP address => shows the IP address for a specific server given its domain name [DNS], or vice versa.
PS: dig or host is preferred over traceroute in OS X.

There are also these links:
http://support.shaw.ca/troubleshooting/macosx.htm
http://www.more.net/technical/pingtrace.html
http://archive.macosxlabs.org/documentation/network_security/configuration/config.html
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=152373

Oh, when/if do use Terminal, can place "man" in front of any other command, and then will see a manual of that function.


----------

